# Last Weeks "Mock The Week"...



## DelfinoPie (Sep 16, 2008)

...was the funniest episode I have ever seen 

This link takes you to the BBC iPlayer so people who missed it, and the repeat on Saturday, can watch it until this Thursday when the BBC will be taking it down to replace it with this weeks episode 

Our American cousins might also enjoy the first 10 minutes or so specifically as it is mostly about McCain and Sarah Palin. 

BBC iPlayer - Mock the Week: Series 6: Episode 10


----------



## Papa Shank (Sep 16, 2008)

I wouldn't say it was the funniest but it's probably one of the best guest spots they've had in a while with the guy on Frankie and Hughs team. And er, non-uk residents can't view the bbc iplayer...infact, I'd say even uk residents can't view it, took me half an hour to get 30 seconds into a programme yesterday before I gave up.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 16, 2008)

Really? Aw rubbish.

I had no problems with it. I didn't even have to wait for it to buffer


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 16, 2008)

on Palin: 


> "It's a sad state of affairs when you make George W Bush look like an informed progressive"


----------



## Joel (Sep 16, 2008)

i now actually love you for showing me that i can watch it on the internet  haha


----------

